# Nationwide Flexplus Account insurances



## barge1914 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi
We are about to renew our insurances and need to find another debit card for free ATM use. 

Has anyone direct experience of the Travel /Personal /Medical / Breakdown etc insurances that come with the Flexplus account? We need to cover UK and two 3 month Europe Trips each year. It looks attractive, but I suspect the devil is in the detail. My reservation if any would be with the extent to which these policies cover the specific needs of a motorhome, without too many important things being excluded, and how much it may cost to upgrade for longer stays.

Regards
Ian


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 20, 2017)

Probably signing up for Flexplus account on Wednesday, I think it is straightforward but the travel insurance only extends to trips of 31 days, for me and my wife we would have to pay £30 for an extra 2 weeks and £50 for an extra 4 weeks, anyway I will find out more on Wednesday.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 20, 2017)

*Who are the underwriters ?*

I have similar with Lloyds Bank using AXA... Good have always paid up so far for smallish claims
EG new spectacles (Varifocal and light sensitive) @£500


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 20, 2017)

We got it late last year. Having been quoted silly money for holiday insurance, we pay £120 fees for the account and paid £90 to extend our trips to (I think) 180 days. That was cheaper than the holiday insurance quotes and on top of that the van is covered for breakdown, as is the car; there are also things like mobile phone insurance and white goods warranty extension. For the motorhome, it has to be under 8 metres and under 7.5 tons, the vehicle is only covered for 180 days abroad per year. We are quite impressed. The only thing to be aware of regarding the ATM transactions is that while Nationwide don't charge, there can be currency conversion fees levied by the foreign bank.


----------



## carol (Feb 20, 2017)

I pay £90 a year extra to have 3 month trips. Still cheaper than other holiday insurance plus all the other benefits. I don't even have any money in the account, just transfer the £10 a month. I don't know what's in it for them?


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 20, 2017)

*Nationwide Flexplus*



Jo001 said:


> We got it late last year. Having been quoted silly money for holiday insurance, we pay £120 fees for the account and paid £90 to extend our trips to (I think) 180 days. That was cheaper than the holiday insurance quotes and on top of that the van is covered for breakdown, as is the car; there are also things like mobile phone insurance and white goods warranty extension. For the motorhome, it has to be under 8 metres and under 7.5 tons, the vehicle is only covered for 180 days abroad per year. We are quite impressed. The only thing to be aware of regarding the ATM transactions is that while Nationwide don't charge, there can be currency conversion fees levied by the foreign bank.



Hi
Thanks. Are you happy with the levels of cover offered... baggage £1500 per person, single item max £300? I noticed that 'valuables' are limited to £400 and not covered in a motor vehicle. Similarly food, money and other wallet contents, and 'camping equipment' is excluded 'in any motor vehicle', similarly documents are excluded in 'any vehicle' but ok in a 'motorhome or caravan'...seems inconsistent...did you get any clarification of this? Mobile phones are covered under their separate policy worldwide. 

Di you ask if the breakdown insurance covers towing out of soft round?

How difficult did you find them about medical history?

Regards
Ian


----------



## alcam (Feb 20, 2017)

Jo001 said:


> We got it late last year. Having been quoted silly money for holiday insurance, we pay £120 fees for the account and paid £90 to extend our trips to (I think) 180 days. That was cheaper than the holiday insurance quotes and on top of that the van is covered for breakdown, as is the car; there are also things like mobile phone insurance and white goods warranty extension. For the motorhome, it has to be under 8 metres and under 7.5 tons, the vehicle is only covered for 180 days abroad per year. We are quite impressed. The only thing to be aware of regarding the ATM transactions is that while Nationwide don't charge, there can be currency conversion fees levied by the foreign bank.



Puzzled by what you say re insurance . Last time [18 months ago] I had holiday insurance 12 month , including USA , it cost me £79 . Always avoided these £10 a month payment accounts as they were , to me , a rip off . What am I missing ?


----------



## Skar (Feb 20, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Hi
> We are about to renew our insurances and need to find another debit card for free ATM use.
> 
> Has anyone direct experience of the Travel /Personal /Medical / Breakdown etc insurances that come with the Flexplus account? We need to cover UK and two 3 month Europe Trips each year. It looks attractive, but I suspect the devil is in the detail. My reservation if any would be with the extent to which these policies cover the specific needs of a motorhome, without too many important things being excluded, and how much it may cost to upgrade for longer stays.
> ...



Absolutely no problems with the breakdown cover, I have used it twice, once I was repaired at the roadside and and the next time the van was recovered, recovery did take a little longer than usual as the first truck was too small. Medical cover is only for thirty days but can be extended, i did get a quote but forget how much it was,,

Other points to note are that all vehicles owned by the account holder(s) are covered for breakdown and there are no charges for using the credit card overseas.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 20, 2017)

We don't have Flexplus but we do have a standard Flex account which gives (gave?) some free cover.  When the MoHo was broken into in Belgium a couple of years ago our travel insurance told us to check if we had any cover from either a Bank account or home insurance.  They said we had, in effect, had four lots of cash stolen. My £££ and my Euros and my wife's £££ and Euros.  They limit the amount of cash they cover and this would be used by my £££ so they said to make a claim on my Home insurance for my Euros and the bank for my wife's £££

We did this and Nationwide paid their max (£100) for my Euros and since we have a joint account another £100 for my wife's Euros.

They were the last claim we submitted and the first check we got,

We told each company about he claims we made on the others, no problems.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 20, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Hi
> Thanks. Are you happy with the levels of cover offered... baggage £1500 per person, single item max £300? I noticed that 'valuables' are limited to £400 and not covered in a motor vehicle. Similarly food, money and other wallet contents, and 'camping equipment' is excluded 'in any motor vehicle', similarly documents are excluded in 'any vehicle' but ok in a 'motorhome or caravan'...seems inconsistent...did you get any clarification of this? Mobile phones are covered under their separate policy worldwide.
> 
> Di you ask if the breakdown insurance covers towing out of soft round?
> ...



We thought the level of cover ok, we don't take much with us (clothes are casual t shirts etc, and the most expensive single item is the camera so we thought it was ok). The medical history stuff is fine for us, husband has statins for cholesterol and inhalers for asthma and these are automatically covered; I had cancer years ago and we have just excluded that - a motorhome holiday is different from a package holiday so if we needed to come home we could do that and cancellation cover isn't an issue because we usually don't book crossings very far in advance anyway. Hope I'm not being naive and missing anything!

We didn't ask about towing out of soft ground.


----------



## clf86ha (Feb 21, 2017)

Has anyone used the breakdown cover whilst abroad? did they recover you to a local garage or back to uk?


----------



## sak (Feb 21, 2017)

I wouldn't think getting stuck in soft ground to be classed as a breakdown just like putting the wrong fuel in your vehicle isn't covered by the breakdown services.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> Puzzled by what you say re insurance . Last time [18 months ago] I had holiday insurance 12 month , including USA , it cost me £79 . Always avoided these £10 a month payment accounts as they were , to me , a rip off . What am I missing ?



Anybody ?


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> Anybody ?



Sorry, missed this earlier. Age, length of trip and pre-existing health conditions push up the prices. I had cancer 12 years ago, and a scan last year showed enlarged lymph nodes in my chest. They don't think it's cancer again but I had to say I am still being monitored. On the back of that I have had insurers tell me they don't have a policy to cover me, and one quoted me a four figure sum. So regardless of what insurance I go with, realistically I need to have the cancer excluded from the policy; which is fair enough, I am not expecting any further problems and if I did, cancelling the holiday wouldn't be an issue because nothing has been paid for it (like paying for a package holiday). Excluding the cancer, insurance quotes were in the region of £350+ so I think the Nationwide is a good deal. But if you are young, fit etc, then obviously you can get better quotes. This just suits us because the cost of the account and the trip extension is still less than the insurance quotes and of course all the other benefits are there too.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 21, 2017)

.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Stuck in mud*



sak said:


> I wouldn't think getting stuck in soft ground to be classed as a breakdown just like putting the wrong fuel in your vehicle isn't covered by the breakdown services.



Yes, but specialist motorhome breakdown policies such as Safeguard, Caravan Club and even Fiat's motorhome cover include it.


----------



## BGT180 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> Hi Barge �� I've just upgraded to flex plus from flex Account. The biggest draw for me was the full European breakdown cover, but you get 3% interest on the first £2500 balance also so that makes it the cheapest breakdown cover available. All the other stuff is a bonus.



Agreed I keep £2500 in the account as other savers are much lower and as we tour for 3 separate months a year  both medical and breakdown cover is good.


----------

